# Ford 2600 steering diagram



## stcl01 (May 6, 2010)

A friend of mine has hydraulic fluid running out of the steering shaft on his 2600. I have never worked on one of these before. I'm sure there is a seal or a series of seals in the shaft. Does anyone have a link to a diagram of the steering column and a cross-reference to part numbers?


----------



## JD2600 (Apr 26, 2011)

Tractor Parts, Backhoe Parts, Dozer Parts - Case, John Deere, Ford - Broken Tractor

I dont know if you still have this problem but if you go to the link above and go to the parts section and steering section then click on either manual or power steering it will show you a break down of the steering column and gear box. I just had the exact same problem with my ford 2600 and i replaced the upper seal which i believe is number 5 in the diagram for power steering and it fixed the issue.


----------



## fredstractor (Aug 28, 2012)

hello, I bought a ford 4000 in may, tried using it yesterday, generator didn!T CHARGE AND POWER STEERING WAS STIFF, WHERE DO YOU AD FLUID AND WHAT TYPE, HOW FULL, can the fluid bleed into the engine. fred reeh


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

It's best to start a New thread, rather than attach to an old thread.

See attached diagrams. Depending on which 4000 model you have, there are two different power steering pump arrangements. The power steering pump is mounted on the left/forward side of the engine. The filler cap for the older style pump is item #48, and for the newer pump it's item #25. Note that both have filters - may need replacing. 

You can use power steering fluid, ATF (automatic transmission fluid), or the Ford/New Holland 134D fluid or equivalent Universal Tractor Fluid. 

If you have a leaking seal in the PS pump, fluid can leak into the engine.

Once you have the power steering fluid reservoir full, purge the system of air by: 
1) steering full right, 
2) refill the PS reservoir, 
3) steer full left, 
4) refill the PS reservoir. You should be good to go at that point.


----------



## fredstractor (Aug 28, 2012)

according to tractor data, ford 4000 is a 1975 model, also fluid poors out the top of the steering column. is it hard to put a seal kit in either of these. fred


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Leaks out of the steering column are fairly common. One major contributing factor is using the steering wheel to pull yourself up on the tractor. This stresses the seal at the base of the steering column. Make it a point to find another way to pull yourself up onto the tractor. I replaced my seal at the base of the steering column 20+ years ago and haven't had a leak since. BUT, I no longer pull myself on the tractor with the steering wheel. 

Also the lower column seal often wears a groove in the steering shaft over the years, and eventually requires a sleeve installed on the steering shaft for the seal to seal against. There are kits available to fix this problem.

The seal that you need to replace is #35 on the attached diagram. It is installed in the base of the outer steering column. Probably should replace the o-ring #33 as well. You have to remove hood, steering wheel, and cowling, to get to she steering column. Remove the outer steering column only - DO NOT remove the steering shaft. 

This is a relatively simple job. Putting seals in the power steering pump is not difficult either.


----------



## fredstractor (Aug 28, 2012)

*power steering pump*

hello, wondering which seal kit, or power steering pump fit the 1975 model 4000 tractor, new pumps on ebay are reasonably prized. fred reeh


----------



## fredstractor (Aug 28, 2012)

*ford 4000*

after studying the serial no. i dertimined that it is a 1974 not 1975, has a pressley steering pump on it, made in CT Britain. fred


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

See attachments. Your tractor should have one of these two power steering pumps. Seal kits are listed in parts list on attachments.


----------



## fredstractor (Aug 28, 2012)

*attachments*



harry16 said:


> See attachments. Your tractor should have one of these two power steering pumps. Seal kits are listed in parts list on attachments.


maybe i cannt figure out the site but i cannt open the attachments


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The attachments are pdf format. Just double click on them and they should open.


----------



## fredstractor (Aug 28, 2012)

*f0rd 4000 steering column*

I put a seal kit in the pump, and tore the steering column apart, took the top section of. took of the top steering rod which is splined on to the bottom section. there were a couple of half seals and rubber washer in the top section under the steering wheel bushing, i cannt see what good they do there sinse the housing is bigger than the seals, the seal is in the second section pointing down, where does the o ring go. fred


----------



## Damien (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi, I'm in Australia, anyone know where I can get an owner manual or service manual? PDF is fine. Damien


----------

